# My new little girl



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I missed having girls since I lost all mine a few months ago..so I thought it was time to get more. I only have one for now, and I'm getting her friend in about 5-6 weeks (they're due any day now). Anyway I've never had a dumbo girl before, and I seen this girl and fell in love. Her name is Sandra, and when I get her friend, her name will be Dee..I love Sandra Dee and everything from that era..so it's fitting..but anyway..here's my little girl Sandy:










P.S. this pic was taken before I got her..she's on fleece now, but still in a tank til she gets a little bit bigger.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Shes gorgeous, I love her big ears!  Is she a variberk? 

Where did you get her from?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Ema...I have no idea what she is...except gorgeous..lol. I got her from the same person that I got the old rat from that I posted about a few months ago. I know she has more white on her belly then my berkshire boy and the pic shows her a lot darker colored then she is. She actually looks like a light gray(almost blue) with brown agouti mix type color, it's a strange color that I've never seen before. She's a realy lover, very affectionate and not at all shy..and boy is she hyper!

I've only ever had hoodies and a few berks so I'm not good with colors/markings..so if anyone has any idea..lemme know! lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Can we see a side shot to see where the markings start and end? 

I thought her color looked interesting, I actually couldn't decide if she was an agouti or black but I'm shade blind so I thought it was just the lighting in the picture. I'm not sure what her diet was like previously, but their coats can improve so she may just be a dull agouti at the moment? 

She sounds like an absolute gem, I'm really looking forward to seeing Dee


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks like a poor russian blue, possibly variberk. Variberk means the white markings on her belly go up her side and there's little patches of white above the delineation. Variberk, means variegated berkshire. 

She's adorable and very lucky you took her in!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

someone posted this pic somewhere else on the forum the other day...I'm borrowing it for this post. This is what color she looks like only maybe a very little bit darker. and her white belly does go up her sides about half way..or a little bit more.










i'm wondering if the little bit of brown I see in her fur is just rusting..probably poor nutrition. She is really tiny, she still has her baby fur..so I suppose her color could still change a bit as she gets older.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then she may be mink...can we have more pics?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried to take a few pics with my cell...the lighting in my room sucks, so they aren't very good either. And its an overcast day here..so not much natural light. But here's what I've got


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

a light greyed out agouti?

Does she look like this gal?


----------



## Faye302 (Oct 1, 2010)

What about blue agouti? Is that a possibility? I have a boy with similar coloration that I assumed was blue agouti. Am I incorrect?


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

I would guess some kind of agouti too.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Defiantly some sort of Agouti, in the second pictures she does look like a blue agouti to me... does she almost have a purple undertone to her coat? Like you said though, could just be the poor lighting. 

You'll prob be able to see better in a week or so of being on a good diet. I'm still going to go with a dull agouti or blue agouti


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> a light greyed out agouti?
> 
> Does she look like this gal?


that's very very close to her coloring,perhaps a touch lighter. if I Had to make a guess, it would be a blue agouti (although I never knew there was such a thing). Yeah her fur almost looks like a pale lilac color in some places, but with lots of tan mixed in. I mean it doesnt REALLY matter to me what color she is, I'll love her just the same .


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would just call your wee girl an agouti for now, she's a baby which softens and can lighten the coat a lot, and came from bad conditions. Give her a bit on a great diet, and grow up a little and molt and then we'll see what you have. Lucky lass


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> I would just call your wee girl an agouti for now, she's a baby which softens and can lighten the coat a lot, and came from bad conditions. Give her a bit on a great diet, and grow up a little and molt and then we'll see what you have. Lucky lass


how long will she have her baby fur? it was estimated that she was between 5-6 weeks old, when I got her, which was this past thursday. I figured she would have lost the baby fur by now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlematchstick said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > I would just call your wee girl an agouti for now, she's a baby which softens and can lighten the coat a lot, and came from bad conditions. Give her a bit on a great diet, and grow up a little and molt and then we'll see what you have. Lucky lass
> ...


They start their molt about 6-7 weeks, so her fur will change soon. It takes awhile for the change over. I take her fur looks soft and fluffy  The adult coat is not as soft but sleeker and usually a bit darker.


----------

